# Can You Id This



## nailbombs (Jul 11, 2006)

can you id this piranha. i will buy this before year end


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

S rhombeus...

Some better pics might change that opinion, but looks like my rhom


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

defintitely a rhombeus

and a damn good looking one at that


----------



## Colty (Sep 25, 2014)

Rhom....Awesome looking.....


----------

